# BBQ sauce



## chitown bbq (Jun 6, 2014)

Any good sauce should be transferable to pork n beans.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 13, 2014)

I think that you really mean any good sauce goes well with pork and beans


----------



## jmgreen (Jun 19, 2014)

That's right. I make my own sauce and often use it to doctor up a batch of baked beans or a quick beans and dogs for dinner. Had many discussions on what BBQ sauce is best, who makes the best, what is the best secret ingredient, what's the best store bought, etc. etc. Mine is a tomato/vinegar base with molassas and chipotle (I make my own) it's not too sweet and has a nice little after burn. I put it on a lot of stuff. Grilled shrimp with it slathered on at the end is awesome and I can't wait to try that smoked shrimp with it. I need to make another batch. I usually make a couple gallons as when friends and relatives find out I'm making it, I usually end up giving several pint and quarts away. Mine is the result (as is most folks) of many years of trial and error until several years ago I thought "Hey, I oughta write this down" and I still tweak it. I recently have tried making it and adding strong coffee, OJ, and Chinese sweet chili sauce. All at different times. 
Hey, how's it going in Chicago. Love that town, lived there for 5 years and my youngest had a scholarship to Loyola there. Still like to visit on occasion. Been a Bears fan for at least 50 years.


----------



## s24smoove (Jun 25, 2014)

I make myown bbq sauce also, very simple, tomato, cider vinegar, brown sugar, blk pep, pureed fresh onion, just keep reducing until desired thickness.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone smoke their BBQ sauce?

I had some great sauce at a BBQ joint recnetly and I taste smoke in it.  Also it's very dark.  I was wondering if he is smoking it or could the darkness be from molassus and the smoke falvor be liquid smoke.

Any opinions?


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 2, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Does anyone smoke their BBQ sauce?
> 
> I had some great sauce at a BBQ joint recnetly and I taste smoke in it.  Also it's very dark.  I was wondering if he is smoking it or could the darkness be from molassus and the smoke falvor be liquid smoke.
> 
> Any opinions?




I have not smoked sauce (other than letting it smoke for a short while after it has been on the food) but I have been thinking about trying it.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't know of anyone that smokes their sauce after it's "together" but I know people that smoke their onions and some other ingredients before using them to make sauce. I smoke jalapenos before putting them in my spicy sauce.


----------



## padronman (Sep 2, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Does anyone smoke their BBQ sauce?
> 
> I had some great sauce at a BBQ joint recnetly and I taste smoke in it.  Also it's very dark.  I was wondering if he is smoking it or could the darkness be from molassus and the smoke falvor be liquid smoke.
> 
> Any opinions?


I bet they add liquid smoke to the sauce.  I have seen this in recipes before

Scott


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd bet it is liquid smoke as well but you never know. There are a few adventurous cooks out there that just might try it. It works pretty well for BBQ beans. Why not sauce?


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I agree with the liquid smoke though their smoker looks pretty state of the art.  I'm still wondering why it's so dark.  I make a BBQ sauce and I use molasses and it's never that dark.  maybe I'll add more molasses next time to see if it changes the color much.

I would try smoking it but my smoker is not big enough.  I would lose 3 or my six grates to fit the pot probably.  If I did I guess I could use a long shollow pan rather than a pot so more surface is exposed to the smoke.  I can see myself spilling it all over taking it in and out.  LOL


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 13, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Thanks guys.  I agree with the liquid smoke though their smoker looks pretty state of the art.  I'm still wondering why it's so dark.  I make a BBQ sauce and I use molasses and it's never that dark.  maybe I'll add more molasses next time to see if it changes the color much.
> 
> I would try smoking it but my smoker is not big enough.  I would lose 3 or my six grates to fit the pot probably.  If I did I guess I could use a long shollow pan rather than a pot so more surface is exposed to the smoke.  I can see myself spilling it all over taking it in and out.  LOL


They could be using something like Kitchen Bouquet for color as well. Not sure why you'd do that but you never know.


----------



## wade (Sep 13, 2014)

I tried tweaking one of my batches of BBQ sauce with liquid smoke a year or so ago but I didn't find it has a positive effect on the flavour. It was one of the tweaks that _*didn't*_ make it into subsequent batches.


----------



## bishgeo (Feb 15, 2015)

My beans come out almost black along with every thing else I add cloves and coffee.


----------

